# a la carta



## Tsuky

Bom dia, 

Faz favor eu presisso saber se existe a expresão A la carta em portugues

O texto é Urbanismo a la carta, como título de um congresso

Muito obrigada pela ajuda


----------



## anaczz

A expressão que pode ser usada é "_a la carte_".


----------



## Alderamin

Leva um acento no a: _à la carte_.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Alderamin said:


> Leva um acento no a: _à la carte_.






P.S: Não sabia que usavam alguns termos francese.


----------



## Alderamin

SãoEnrique said:


> P.S: Não sabia que usavam alguns termos francese.



Usamos e são vários os galicismos ou empréstimos... lembro-me agora dos seguintes nesta mesma linha:
_à la minute_,
_à la lagardère,_ expressão engraçada que derivou do nome Lagardère, herói da obra de Paul Féval,_ Le Bossu (O Corcunda)_ e que significa fazer algo atabalhoadamente ou impetuosamente, sem pensar depois nas consequências.

Existem cerca de 300 palavras francesas que são empregues em português e, julgo existirem mais, se acrescentarmos as expressões.

PS: Se pretendessemos traduzir a expressão para português, diríamos "de acordo com a lista de menus", "à escolha", ou "por encomenda" noutro contexto que não o da gastronomia. 

http://www.portaldalinguaportuguesa.org/index.php?action=loanwords&act=list&show=all&language=francês


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Em francês o correto é "à la carte". Mas no Brasil a crase não é utilizada, como indicou a Ana. Desta forma, se o texto for dirigido para o lado de cá do charco, usar "a la carte".


----------



## Alderamin

WhoSoyEu said:


> Em francês o correto é "à la carte". Mas no Brasil a crase não é utilizada, como indicou a Ana. Desta forma, se o texto for dirigido para o lado de cá do charco, usar "a la carte".



Então, as minhas desculpas...
É que sendo um galicismo, não entendo o porquê de em pt-br eliminarem o acento  Só porque a crase não é utilizada em pt-br? Mas a expressão é francesa


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Toda expressão importada acaba sofrendo um processo de, no nosso caso, abrasileiramento. Mas temos mais dificuldades em modificar nomes de cidades, por exemplo. Jamais chamaríamos Stuttgart de "Estugarda" como vocês fazem. Há exceções como tudo: Milão, Nova Iorque...
Enfim, em cada lugar, seu próprio costume.


----------



## Alderamin

WhoSoyEu said:


> Toda expressão importada acaba sofrendo um processo de, no nosso caso, abrasileiramento. Mas temos mais dificuldades em modificar nomes de cidades, por exemplo. Jamais chamaríamos Stuttgart de "Estugarda" como vocês fazem. Há exceções como tudo: Milão, Nova Iorque...
> Enfim, em cada lugar, seu próprio costume.



Não vou e nem posso contradizê-lo whosoyeu, pois apenas percebo de português de Portugal e mal.
Compreendo os exemplos que deu, da mesma forma que também nunca eu diria "Irã", pois sendo também assim diria "Japã", "Cazaquistã", "Paquistã", etc.
Tem razão, cada lugar o seu "hábito", mas a mim parece-me que esse "abrasileiramento" das palavras como diz, "desforma" os empréstimos, ou então até pode criar alguma confusão.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Alderamin, vamos deixar assim: entre mortos e feridos salvamo-nos todos. Abraços.


----------



## Alderamin

WhoSoyEu said:


> Alderamin, vamos deixar assim: entre mortos e feridos salvamo-nos todos. Abraços.



Claro que sim  Who soy eu, para dizer o contrário?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Alderamin said:


> Claro que sim  Who soy eu, para dizer o contrário?


Adorei!


----------



## Alderamin

WhoSoyEu said:


> Adorei!



Foi trocadilho e saiu-me


----------



## Carfer

Tsuky said:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Faz favor eu presisso saber se existe a expresão A la carta em portugues
> 
> O texto é Urbanismo a la carta, como título de um congresso
> 
> Muito obrigada pela ajuda



Quando não usamos a locução francesa, que é possivelmente a maioria das vezes, temos a alternativa _'à lista'_.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Em francês dizemos "à la carte". Colocamos um acento para diferenciar este "à" do verbo auxiliar "avoir". Ex: Je vais à la boulangerie.

(Avoir)

J'ai
Tu as
Il/elle a
Nous avons
Vous avez
Ils/elles ont


----------

